# Max pooping



## crain (Jan 29, 2013)

Max is almost 6 mo. and totally on taste of the wild..my question is that he poops 5/da. I'm feeding him 1/2 C twice/day. Is this normal? It's normal consistency.
Charlie, our 3 yr. mini. poops between 3-4 times day, but the only food he will eat is Purina One chicken/ rice.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow! That's a lot of poop! But what goes in must come out!Hahaha! My Molly is also a mini,but she is a small. She eats 1/4 c wet and 1/3c dry per day total! and sometimes does not eat all the dry! She poops at the most, 2 times a day! She isn't thin and she is moderately active. I think the amount of food may have something to do with why your dog poops so much, but if he is very active,that may be the amount he needs. I don't think it's a worry unless his bm's are of a bad consistancy!


----------



## crain (Jan 29, 2013)

I just spoke to the vet about taste of the wild..he says that and blue buffalo are top foods, but he's seeing a lot of puppies can't handle the richness. He's recommended going back to Purina One Puppy until Max is a little older. Max's bottom is getting sore.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Purina food is not good quality food. Did you try blue buffalo puppy? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

Whoa that's a LOT of poops! Murphy is on Acana and he poops 2-3 times/ day. Good luck with the "poop" issue!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh No! Purina is NOT a good food! I never had a problem with BB. I know Molly didn't like their Lamb formula but was fine with the chicken. Chicken or Turkey (unless allergic) seems to agree with most dogs. Molly pretty much has a tummy of iron so we switch foods a lot so she has a varied diet month to month. I do check out foods with Dog Advisor.com though!


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Lily is a miniature poodle too, she's eating 2/3 cup of kibble for dinner and I give her a small handful (probably about 1/8 cup) of kibble in her busy ball for breakfast. She usually only poops twice a day, but sometimes 3X. She's about 3 yrs old and 12lbs. I think pooping 5X a day seems like a lot, but if they are "normal" poops I wouldn't worry about it. 
PS - The vet said that it's too rich for some puppies, but Max seems to be doing well on it, other than "extra" poops, which may be a normal amount for him. I'd stick with the Taste of the Wild. If Max is doing well on it, why switch back to a lesser grade food?


----------



## crain (Jan 29, 2013)

Not sure what to do..I know this is great food, but also don't want Max miserable. He's not gaining weight since we got him 3 wks ago..is this normal?


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

Not to sound like a smart A--, I now see why he's not putting on weight, he's pooping it all out. Him going that much, there is a lot of the food that his body is not useing, or can't use. I would put him on a better food. (sorry) Mine or on grain free Acana( wild prairie) Wellness- core,Merric Befor grain.They only poop 2 to 3 times a day.Im sure there lots of people that know more thin I do, just don't think his body is useing the food right.and he 's not getting anything from it. Ment to say, diffrent food, not better food.


----------



## crain (Jan 29, 2013)

He is already on Taste of the Wild, which is also Grain free. I'm going to see how it goes in the next couple of days..if it isn't any better then I will try Blue Buffalo. Today as of a few min. ago, he's only gone twice today.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

My Toy poops at least three times a day, and more on days with extra activity or food! She gets her meals mostly through training, so the timing and amount varies, and when she eats throughout the day she's more likely to poop many times than just one big one after her meal. As a puppy, though, she pooped 4-6 times a day! Often! I think it has to do with the activity level and the way each individual animal processes their food. As I understand, for both animals and humans, the faster you get the "product" through your system and back out again (while extracting the nutrients, of course), the cleaner and more smoothly you're running. I'm happy that Lumi poops often, I don't want stuff hanging out in her gut any longer than it needs to! Just my opinion on pooping. : ) However, if weight gain should be happening and isn't, that an issue regardless of poop frequency. Maybe he's not absorbing what he needs and his body is just shuffling it through. I'm with the majority here, though, and wouldn't recommend Purina. But a switch might still be good! Something else from the "premium" section, perhaps? Or even vet-approved homemade, either complete or supplemental?


----------

